# =.=" Found this on the web ... thats one big Mama mama.....



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

I think this is more then 20cm BIG Mama







and Found this Toad eater....


----------



## jcal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ummm. Frog legs.....

Eating from the front would be deadly.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 29, 2011)

Nah not deadly. That's not Bufo marinus


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 29, 2011)

The first picture is amazing!It is huge!!!Do you know the name of that documentary on Discovery?


----------



## gripen (Dec 29, 2011)

holy **** that thing is huge!


----------



## Psychobunny (Dec 29, 2011)

That is one very large mantis!!

I dont like the way that guy is holding her though!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 29, 2011)

I believe the mantis looks extra huge due to the fact it's being held by a tubby 2-3 year old with tiny hands. It may be big, but not as big as we are led to believe by the deceptive photo.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> The first picture is amazing!It is huge!!!Do you know the name of that documentary on Discovery?


I second that. We need to identify the source. Where did you find the still?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I believe the mantis looks extra huge due to the fact it's being held by a tubby 2-3 year old with tiny hands. It may be big, but not as big as we are led to believe by the deceptive photo.


Those arms are pretty big for a 2 or 3 year old... You sure your eyes aren't deceptive? LOL.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2011)

It does look like the pic might have been tampered with? Dude is missing a nipple? :lol:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

ismart said:


> It does look like the pic might have been tampered with? Dude is missing a nipple? :lol:


No it's just on the far side LOL.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah that's a pretty huge mantis unless it's a little kid like Patrick guessed.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 29, 2011)

ismart said:


> It does look like the pic might have been tampered with? Dude is missing a nipple? :lol:


Maybe the mantis ate it for an appetizer. The boy is next! :chef: :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought this was about a person, so finally I looked, haha, got me again! the arm appears to have hair on them, so must be older, maybe a midget?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

I found this on a China Site listed under Largest Mantis in the World.. they are lot Mantis Pic on it show the Mantis is over 17cm .. so If u like here is the Link take a look . and the Pic I got is from there ... have a look . http://translate.goo...Fp%2F1279383783 the English seems funny ... due to I used Google Translate so you guys can read it .....

the translate link don;t work ... here is the Link u guys can translate your self. http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1279383783 P.S. The site is a save site to watch BaiDu is like Google in china Due to China banned for using Google ..


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I thought this was about a person, so finally I looked, haha, got me again! the arm appears to have hair on them, so must be older, maybe a midget?


lol maybe a midget haha so funny ....


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a pygmy! Maybe?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

I think someone on this Forum have this type of Mantis but this one in the Pic is way longer then ,,, the ones we see in US...


----------



## gripen (Dec 29, 2011)

that s. bicornis. picture was taken by yen.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

gripen said:


> that s. bicornis. picture was taken by yen.


Really ??? Wow Yen is Famous around the world ... I think that site just gather Pic around the world that shows any Mantis over 10cm -15cm . http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1279383783


----------



## gripen (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah he is known every where


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2011)

SilentDeviL said:


> ...... I think that site just gather Pic around the world that shows any Mantis over 10cm -15cm . http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1279383783


6 of the first 7 mantis pics are mine, and i don't know the person who started that thread.....    :no:


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 30, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> 6 of the first 7 mantis pics are mine, and i don't know the person who started that thread.....    :no:


 lol I see copy right issue =.=" by the way Yen are you Taiwanese ??


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2011)

SilentDeviL said:


> lol I see copy right issue =.="	by the way Yen are you Taiwanese ??


I'm originally from Malaysia, of Chinese descent. You from Taiwan? I can speak fluent native Taiwanese Hokkien.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 30, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> I'm originally from Malaysia, of Chinese descent. You from Taiwan? I can speak fluent native Taiwanese Hokkien.


 Cool Ya I'm From Taiwan but I live In Canada Toronto now


----------



## guapoalto049 (Dec 30, 2011)

Even if that is a child holding it, that is one big bulky mantid! I'd say it is in the 10-12 cm range if that is a kid. Looks to be in Papua New Guinea or somewhere in that area?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Cool Ya I'm From Taiwan but I live In Canada Toronto now


Nice! If you read Chinese, notice the person made couple of mistakes on post 28 and 29 on the link posted. Calling Arizona unicorn mantis a Texas unicorn mantis on 28 and calling the female orchid mantis a male (stated the size of 3 cm!) on 29. Both also happened to be my pics.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 2, 2012)

How are we old folks supposed to read simplified Chinese, Yen? I see that there are a lot of guesses about the size of the original mantis, but doesn't the poster say 15-20cm? I'm not sure how he came to that figure, though, since he says (I think!) that nothing else is known about the mantis in this pic.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 3, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Nice! If you read Chinese, notice the person made couple of mistakes on post 28 and 29 on the link posted. Calling Arizona unicorn mantis a Texas unicorn mantis on 28 and calling the female orchid mantis a male (stated the size of 3 cm!) on 29. Both also happened to be my pics.


 Ya Yen I can Read Chinese  Ya the Poster is jokes ... sound like the Mantis is so big they will end the world... lol


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 3, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> How are we old folks supposed to read simplified Chinese, Yen? I see that there are a lot of guesses about the size of the original mantis, but doesn't the poster say 15-20cm? I'm not sure how he came to that figure, though, since he says (I think!) that nothing else is known about the mantis in this pic.


 YES i did say I think... but looking at the Pic .... the Mantis is easy over 15cm... even if is a child holding it , which seem like a man's arm to me not a child...


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> How are we old folks supposed to read simplified Chinese, Yen? I see that there are a lot of guesses about the size of the original mantis, but doesn't the poster say 15-20cm? I'm not sure how he came to that figure, though, since he says (I think!) that nothing else is known about the mantis in this pic.


Usually the complaint comes from old chinese folks but i have no doubt you understand both simplified and tranditional Chinese :cowboy:


SilentDeviL said:


> YES i did say I think... but looking at the Pic .... the Mantis is easy over 15cm... even if is a child holding it , which seem like a man's arm to me not a child...


The mantis is placed closer to the camera which make it appear to be larger. It is still a HUGE mantis.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone else think the mantid is missing its forearms? Looks like it has coxae though.


----------



## ismart (Jan 4, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Anyone else think the mantid is missing its forearms? Looks like it has coxae though.


Missing forearms, missing nipple, Yup! Got to be fake. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe that guy bit them off? You know i heard mantids taste a lot like shrimp? I may have to cook some up one day. I know Peter would try it,


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 4, 2012)

I always thought a the mantises would rise against us and end the world as we know it!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 4, 2012)

ismart said:


> Missing forearms, missing nipple, Yup! Got to be fake. :lol:


Holy  , no nips! How the heck did I miss that?!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 5, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Holy  , no nips! How the heck did I miss that?!


 I think is just the angle the Pic was taken...... lol


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Supposedly one of the petstores down here has an 8 inch Asian Mantis and the measurements are not including the legs but from the top of the head to tip of the butt. I got into a semi dispute over it with of of the store owners at a reptile convention about a month back. If the store wasn't an hour drive away I would be tempted to go and see this eight inch mantis prove the guy wrong.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 5, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Supposedly one of the petstores down here has an 8 inch Asian Mantis and the measurements are not including the legs but from the top of the head to tip of the butt. I got into a semi dispute over it with of of the store owners at a reptile convention about a month back. If the store wasn't an hour drive away I would be tempted to go and see this eight inch mantis prove the guy wrong.


 Cool if you can find the pIc post it love to 8 inch Mantis,.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 5, 2012)

Brunneria Borealis is 7 inch
​


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Anyone else think the mantid is missing its forearms? Looks like it has coxae though.


femora and tibiae are folded i think.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Brunneria Borealis is 7 inch
> ​


That's a complete myth, unless there is some mega species out there. But then that wouldn't be Brunneria borealis. They are only about 3.25", 4.5" if you count the antennae.


----------

